# MP3 Player Question



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was wonder what kind of mp3 player everyone uses and what they would recommend. For months I have been going round and round about what I should get. The Ipods are nice and are very usuable, but I hate being locked into a format. Also what sites woudl you recommend for downloading music?

So what are you using and what do you recommend?


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a big fan of flash-based mp3 players, but they do not give you the storage capacity of Hard Drive-based players. I recently bought a cheap one ($30 for 512mb of storage) to use when I work it. The whole unit is a pair of headphones. No wires unless you are connecting it to your PC. Pretty Cool.

I have never been a fan of iPods, mostly because I do not like the iTunes software. They are immensely popular though, so I have a feeling I just might not be as hip as everyone else.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use my PDA, Dell Axim X51V. Pop a 4 Gig SD card in and I've got plenty of tunes to pick from. Plays movies on it's VGA screen. And does my PDA work as well as Word processing and spreadsheets with a bluetooth keyboard. All while I listen to tunes. 

It has the same sound chip as the Ipod. Had to buy aftermarket head phones of course.

Phil


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot about my cellphone too. I have an LG V9800 from verizon. I ony have a 1GB card, but it stores plenty of music for me. The only problem is headphones, the only ones I can find have the microphone on them for talking on the cellphone. I had an adapter so you could plug regular headphones in it, but that got lost


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I went with the new 80G iPod.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I always ask myself if I really need 80 gigs... I am sorta in the market for an MP3 player, though there are other things I want to buy first.

Currently I use a Sony PSP with a 1 gig memory stick. I always had my music/games at hand on those train rides to school. I could easily fit 200+ songs on the card, and easily erase and put different ones on when I got sick of the current playlist.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I think if you're looking for ease of use and something that's not like 40-11 million gigs of storage, look into the ipod shuffles. They're nice, small, easy as **** to use, as well as nicely priced (as far as Ipods go).


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I use my Palm 700w, mostly for podcasting Laura Ingraham and other right wing reactionaries


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Rio Carbon. At the time I bought it (about a year and a half ago) iPods were having trouble with their batteries burning out. My husband is very up on technology and he says the Rio was the first company to produce them. I've been very happy with it although it does have some idiosyncracies (it hangs when I get to the end of a book I'm listening to and has to be reset). I listen mostly to spoken word as I download books from Audible.com. I have a little FM transmitter I plug into the device so I can listen to books on the car audio system. I'd buy this one again. 

Only trouble is that it's hard to get aftermarket accessories like carrying cases for it; in that sense it's an "orphan". But it's been dropped and abused a bit (by mistake I tried to reset it through the microphone opening....) but it keeps on going. I think it's 5 GB, which is plenty for me.


----------

